# ToDay vs. ToMorrow - Please Help!



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm taking care of my friend's goat who has mastitis, and need some advice on which antibiotic to use. She's still currently milking, but I need to dry her off. I'm milking her twice a day, but only getting about a half cup of milk each time. I'm giving her sage to help dry her off, massaging her udder with peppermint oil at each milking, and giving B Complex and Echinacea every day. Her udder isn't nearly as lumpy as it was when I got her, two days ago, but I'm still going to use the antibiotic just to insure the infection is completely gone before sending her back home. I plan on drying her off within the next week if possible, so which antibiotic should I use, ToDay or ToMorrow? And if I use ToMorrow, is it only a one time dosage? That's what I read, but wasn't sure if it would be the same in this instance.

Thanks!


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

One more question; could I simply give her a round of BioMycin instead of using the intramammary infusions?


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

And I need to go to the feed store and get some within the next hour, so...


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Unfortunately I cannot help you, but responding bumps your post to the top where, hopefully, someone who can help you will see it.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks, GoatCrazy. 

I ended up picking up 8 tubes of ToDay, so hopefully that will do trick. I will continue with all of the other natural treatments as well.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Never dry off a doe with mastitis if you can help it at all. Doing so can cause her to freshen with it a lot worse next spring. 
I would treat her with the Today now and make sure that she is clean. Then dry off and use Tomorrow and teat sealant on her. She should be infused with Tomorrow every 30 days while she's dry and new teat sealant put on.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Today is for lactating goats, so that is OK. Both TOday and tomorrow basically have the same ingredients to fight off mastitis, so you can't go wrong.

I would do it every day until she improves, I don't just do it 1x and not check her again. I want it cured, so, milk her and treat her until she is good, then do it one more time for GP to ensure it is gone. Mastitis if left with just a little bit of bad, not treated, she will get it back again for sure. 

Sorry she got mastitis.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is the Doe?


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

I've started on ToDay and plan on continuing until she's cleared up. I wasn't going to start drying her off until the infection was gone. Unfortunately my feed store only had 8 tubes, so I'll have to hunt around for some more if she doesn't clear up by tomorrow. Her udder is feeling almost completely back to normal, there's hardly any swelling at all. Do you think she will be ok to stop the ToDay tomorrow? I'll continue with the peppermint oil massages, echinacea and sage in her feed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How does the milk look, any clumps, blood, strings, off color, white clump stuff ect?
Hot, lumpy udder?


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

No, the milk looks normal, and her udder is no longer hot or lumpy.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

The milk does look a hint yellower than normal, but it seems to me this is just because of the antibiotic residue in the milk. Could that be it?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, the Today has soybean oil as a carrier.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok, then I guess her milk itself is fine.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Does this mean that the infection has cleared up? And if so, would it be safe to stop the antibiotics tomorrow and start drying her off soon?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You can put a small amount of milk in a little container like a tablespoon, then put a drop of blue Dawn dish soap on it. If it gels, she still has bacteria, if it stays liquid, she's clear. Poor mans mastitis test. 

I would definitely use a dry cow treatment on her though to prevent it coming back next freshening.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok, I've run that test on her several times, I'll do it again tomorrow. Wasn't sure if the antibiotic residue in the milk would affect the results. So do I do the dry cow treatment after I dry her off?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No, the Today shouldn't affect the test. Yes, the last time you milk her out do the dry cow treatment. They make fancy stuff to seal the teats but, you can actually just use a dot of Elmer's School Glue. It will fall off in a couple days and by then her body will have made a nice plug.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok, thanks SO much everyone! (And Pearl thanks you too ) hopefully she'll be back to her normal self in the next couple days, thank to all your advice.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

They are the same thing more or less, one just has more anti biotics then the other


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

I did the dish soap test last night, her infection is gone! I've started drying her off and she seems to be doing fine. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## 12345 (Nov 22, 2020)

When a doe has mastitis and I use today or tomorrow, does the doe need to be "milked" out before each treatment? Even if she is dry? To get the last dose out?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If there really is no milk in the udder, then you don't have to milk her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You will have to milk out the today or tomorrow before infusing a new dose each time.


----------

